
The Story of Zidisha (YC W14): Dramatically Reducing Microloan Interest Rates - jkurnia
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/julia-kurnia/the-story-of-zidisha-dram_b_9580894.html
======
geoka9
A bit off topic and with all due respect (they seem to be solving an genuine
problem): the recent job ads they posted to HN sound... well, not very nice
(too intrusive for my taste). I understand the founders' passion for their
cause, but I think hiring should be done in a more professional manner.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Have a link? Didn't see it but would be interested in reading it.

~~~
geoka9
[https://p2p-microlending-
blog.zidisha.org/2016/02/26/zidisha...](https://p2p-microlending-
blog.zidisha.org/2016/02/26/zidisha-is-hiring-a-remote-engineer-2/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

